# Personal web sharing....?????



## NickBurns (Jan 23, 2003)

I searched through the posts, and couldnt find any answers. So sorry if i ask a simple question....

I cant seem to access my computer from a windows machine. If Im on a Mac, i can access my ip address, using personal file sharing, built-in OSX.2.

But from a Pee Cee, it says it cant find me. I am just typing in my ip in my browser window. 

Using the 'Sharing' preference, in the 'System' preferences, i checked the 'personal web sharing' box. Then it tells you what your address is. I copied it, and it still doesnt work....

What am i doing wrong?????

Thanks again


----------



## symphonix (Jan 23, 2003)

First, check your network: can you ping your Mac's IP address from the PC?

Do you understand that Personal Web Sharing is just a web server, not a method of accessing all of your files? It will provide the web-pages stored in your Sites folder and /Library/WebServer/Documents folder.

You need to point the PC's browser to http://(your IP address)/~(your user name) to access your sites folder. Or just http://(your IP address)/ for the system-wide /Library/WebServer/Documents folder.

If providing a website ISN'T what you're trying to do, then you need to use file sharing - either with FTP or Windows file sharing.


----------



## mac_user (Jan 24, 2003)

You may need to install a software such as PCMaclan on your PC 

hope this helps


----------



## NickBurns (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks guys....

I know it s a web site. I am trying to follow the Apache manual, just to make it simple. But i am, having issues. I assume these files in the sites folder, need to be html files??/

But maybe i should just stick with the FTP, or the 'windows' file sharing...

How exactly does the windows file sharing work???? Just like the 'personal file sharing'???

Any help would be appreciated....


----------

